# Nutriment. So far so good:



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

So, we have a Nutriment Chicken formula and a Salmon formula defrosting in the fridge. All excited about trying it tommorow 

One of the salmon was a little bit softer at the top so we scraped it off and added some warm water so we could feed a portion for lunch today. Anyway, we left a variety of raw and wet foods down and went out to feed ourselves. When we got back the Nutriment had gone  so it is successfully inside one of the cats.

I really like the look of the Chicken. It has a nice colour and it looks like it will be a similar consistency to the NI game bird that always has gone down well here. It's to cold for me to get a sense of the smell yet. Got high hopes for this one though.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Satori said:


> So, we have a Nutriment Chicken formula and a Salmon formula defrosting in the fridge. All excited about trying it tommorow
> .


I guess this is the new raw supplier, just had a look at the beef formula and there isn't actually any beef in it, just beef heart and tripe that's a lot of heart


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If I were to feed my cats so much heart they would all get the squits!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

They are a new supplier, yes. I don't know if it is one Carly has mentioned.

I hadn't looked at the Beef formula - my kittens are not keen on beef at all - but, I agree, that is odd. I even wonder if it is a typo on the website.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I never heard back from them  but the beef heart thing did put me off I must admit :001_unsure:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How come you have some - I've been waiting for the go ahead to order?!

I enquired about the beef and I'm happy with it. will look to see if I can find their reply.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh I'm ever so jealous! Unless, Satori, you were one of the others she mentioned who were working with her? Can't remember, but they are now open for orders. Website is Nutriment


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Ooh, I wondered if it was the same company Carly. When I saw their website though I wasn't sure. Anyway, I get the picture.

So... No, I have no prior connection with them. I only heard of them a few days ago. They made the fist batches of cat food yesterday (no beef as yet) and I was lucky enough to drop into the hq today when they had some inventory. They must be shipping orders any time soon.

I was impressed with them. They have a great attitude and they are obviously big animal lovers. (Worth dropping in on a Saturday in case the stunningly beautiful GSD is there :001_wub. Hope that Chicken formula tastes as good as it looks


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

So satori did you pop into their camberley site? Is it a bit like N.I where you can go into their shop and get 1 or 2 boxes? Ooh two raw suppliers in camberley - I am ever so excited by this now!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't get a reply from them when I enquired after Carly passed on the info 
May place an order now though - I see they do a discount for breeders :thumbsup:


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes indeed. They are just down the road from NI and you can walk in and buy from Mon-Sat 9-5. I called first to see if they had stock. I think you can order on-line for pick-up too.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Satori said:


> Yes indeed. They are just down the road from NI and you can walk in and buy from Mon-Sat 9-5. I called first to see if they had stock. I think you can order on-line for pick-up too.


Yep they are right on their doorstep! I may pop in next week on my lunch break ( I work round the corner from both yay) then and see if I can get 1 box to try! How exciting.

(Yes I saw you can order online for pick up - but I thought for 1 box I may just pop in and see what's what)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm very, very jealous! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Can one of you lovely peeps post a pic of the new food pls. I haven't tried NI yet but mine seem to like Natures Menu so far although I think its a bit watery when defrosted but then i'm not eating so wont argue with the furries.

I will order some when I have space in the freezer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Are they actually doing mail order or is it collection only? I just tried to order and the shipping charges came up as zero for collection and £100 if I wanted it sent. I'm guessing they're a local shop for local people


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

havoc said:


> Are they actually doing mail order or is it collection only? I just tried to order and the shipping charges came up as zero for collection and £100 if I wanted it sent. I'm guessing they're a local shop for local people


Developing a website would suggest they do deliveries, my guess is they haven't got the website sorted yet. The "About us" section says they want to educate a wider range of people. They must know pet owners live outside Surrey 

Love the library shot of the courier, he definitely doesn't work for Yodel . http://www.nutriment.co/how-to-order/.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I;m guessing the aren't ready for internet order yet and are still in the process of building up stock. Wish they'd hurry up though, my freezer is getting very low.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I ordered early last week & they rang the next day to tell me the order won't be ready for shipment until tomorrow & would I like a refund but we still had enough cat food so I said I could wait, fingers crossed it gets delivered tomorrow so they can try it


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

So satori...... How did the food go down?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Going to get a couple of boxes of this tomorrow - was going to get some NI anyway, so just need to check exactly where it is


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

havoc said:


> Are they actually doing mail order or is it collection only? I just tried to order and the shipping charges came up as zero for collection and £100 if I wanted it sent. I'm guessing they're a local shop for local people


Sounds like a bug in the web software. From their help section:

Cost of shipping....

5-10kg - £6.50

11-20kg - £9.00

21-30kg - £11.00

31-39kg - £13.50

40-80kg - FREE


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> So satori...... How did the food go down?


Not a raging succes but promising. Two of the kitties had a bit. We usually serve a buffet and one of them went for pork leg instead, but she did have the salmon formula for supper last night.

It's hard to judge from my gang at the moment. In this heat they wont eat more than one small meal a day.

It is a nice food to handle. Looser than NI but not runny like NM. A small touch of water and it turns into a nice gloop but it is just about firm enough to serve sushi style if you want to. I'll pop a photo up later.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Good, sounds promising. I'll pop in tomorrow afternoon and get some during my lunch break  ill take the cooler box N.I gave me


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

GingerJasper said:


> Can one of you lovely peeps post a pic of the new food pls.


Here you go: In the pack; in the bowl; sushi style and in use.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Satori said:


> Here you go: In the pack; in the bowl; sushi style and in use.


In the pack pics - which is which?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm guessing the one on the left is salmon - its its not than that looks like very big bits of bone


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes; salmon to the left and chicken to the right.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Much prefer the look of the chicken I must say!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Could i feed raw to Archie who has one kidney and not functional well?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know, hopefully someone else will. Sorry for the useless post just didnt want to ignore your comment on poor Archie


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I don't know, hopefully someone else will. Sorry for the useless post just didnt want to ignore your comment on poor Archie


Aww thank you


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I live about 15 miles away from them, so I could visit but it'd cost me more in petrol than the postage! So, order placed - three packs of each cat food flavour for Charlie-girl (so she'd better like it!), and a couple of dog food chubbs for a friend.

Next challenge, fitting all that in my freezer until I can offload the dog food!  Hope the boxes aren't as big as they look or it's freezer bag time...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Satori -- (sorry off-topic) I love the cat tree in your pic! I haven't see any cat trees that stylish before -- did you make it yourself maybe?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute aren't they? I bought them from [email protected] Only £70. Chosen primarily because they are so heavy and I have them on carpets and floorboards so I need something that doesn't rock when the cats are going mental. I have been really pleased with them.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fussy buggers I have here!

They would all eat the salmon from my fingers, but not from the bowl 

I couple of biccies on the top, and they all had a little go, but have all walked away from it now.

We'll see how it goes - I have got one of each flavour, just defrosted the salmon so far - I had high hopes for it as they all love fish so much - typical!


----------



## vjhoc90 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, I have read a few people haven't had a response to emails sent in to us, we have replied to everything that we got through so it would appear we haven't received it! We are taking a look at the website now to check for any errors. In the mean time please email [email protected] for any unanswered queries! Thank you and sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

vjhoc90 said:


> Hi, I have read a few people haven't had a response to emails sent in to us, we have replied to everything that we got through so it would appear we haven't received it! We are taking a look at the website now to check for any errors. In the mean time please email [email protected] for any unanswered queries! Thank you and sorry for any inconvenience!


Nice to see you are looking in 

May I suggest, for the avoidance of doubt, that you put something in your signature so that anyone seeing your posts knows that you represent the company.


----------



## vjhoc90 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, thank you for the feedback  we will always be transparent in any post that relates to the company, we certainly aren't here to advertise in any way. Thanks again


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just had a lovely phone call from Nutriment apologising for having to send the dog food I ordered as trays, not chubbs, as they've had so many orders already they're out of chubbs until they grind some more! So it looks like a very positive start for them. 

Anyway, the order arrives tomorrow, I can't wait!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, so I have defrosted my first pot of nutriment (chicken) and I can't believe I'm doing this but I really need help ...... Sorry  

I have kept it in the fridge to fully defrost. Now when I feed it should I add boiling water (from the kettle) to it to make it room temp, or just water from the tap? They won't eat it if it's cold.

Or can I leave a bowl full out overnight/ during the day to get to room temp? Will this cause it to go off?

I had a sniff of it and quite honestly it smells disgusting. Now is this cos I am vegetarian and have never sniffed meat before (is it meant to have a weird smell to it) or have I done something wrong. Worried I will make my boys sick


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Ok, so I have defrosted my first pot of nutriment (chicken) and I can't believe I'm doing this but I really need help ...... Sorry
> 
> I have kept it in the fridge to fully defrost. Now when I feed it should I add boiling water (from the kettle) to it to make it room temp, or just water from the tap? They won't eat it if it's cold.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't add boiling water - that could destroy a lot of the nutrients/suppliments. I wouldn't add warm water directly to it either as that may put some cats off (well it would mine) - unless it's a very tiny amount maybe.

I think some people put cold food in a bag/container and then put that in warm water for a few minutes.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

I just put mine in a sandwich bag and leave it in some hot (not boiling) water for a few minutes and bring it to slightly above room temperature as Dave likes his meat warm 

Meat is after all dead flesh so it will inevitably have some odour however off meat stinks. It would be obviously rancid. Don't worry about a little smell!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a good way, thanks. I always add water to their food, but that's cold. I will try the bag warming thing. 

Any comment on the smell?

Edit just saw your comment Dave thanks  I've never ever had to sniff raw meat so was suspect with the smell. Honestly this raw melarky is such a kerfuffle!


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

I only add enough water to mix in some extra Taurine as we're feeding Honey's at the moment and I think it needs it, but that's not boiling. Boiled and cooled.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Anyway .. no need to go sniffing at their meat. If it's off, the smell with smack you in the face


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Raw meat does have a very distinctive smell. I tend to add warm water from a partially boiled kettle to bring the meat to fresh kill temperature, then serve.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Brilliant - thanks guys. Just tend to over think things. 
Got two choices now


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I make my own but I add a small amount of freshly boiled water to Cookie's food which has come straight from the fridge, it definitely isn't classed as anything other than slightly warm when served.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Its good to see a new company interested in producing quality frozen cat food BUT.......

"British Chicken boneless meat 80%, British Chicken bone 10%, (Britsh Beef Green Tripe, British Beef Kidney, British Beef Liver 10%), Scottish Cold Water Salmon Oil, Raw Sea Kelp Powder (Laminaria japonica), Spirulina Powder (Spirulina platensis), Wheat Grass Juice Powder, Barley Grass Juice Powder, Chicory Root Powder. Whole Milled Flaxseed, Whole Milled Sesame Seeds, Whole Milled Sunflower Seeds, Ginkgo Biloba Powder, Wheat Germ Oil (natural vitamin E)"

.... the vast majority of these additives are unnecessary .. have no place in a feline diet and don't know why they've been added.

Scottish salmon oil will be riddled with unhealthy 'things' from the high level of pollutants ect in farmed salmon. 

Cats cannot use either flax, sesame or sunflower seeds and wheat germ oil is usually not very palatable to kitties as it can be rather bitter. 

Is there any heart in the 'chicken boneless meat' - it doesn't say.


Much as I really do think its great that this company is having a go, I also think they need to re-consider the use of all these useless additives which may in fact stress the digestive system.

Sooo, For the mo I'll stick to Honeys and homemade bits n pieces etc :thumbsup:

JMO
Kath


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I _think_ they have some kind of link up with Pet Plus, which is where all those ingredients come from. The developer claims that her product mimics the semi digested contents that a cat would eat in the stomach of it's prey.
I contacted her once several years back asking more detail about the amount of dried liver in the product and she was unable to provide the information even though she recommends the product is added to home made raw.
PetPlus for cats - Nutriment
Pet Plus - Amazing, Effective Nutritional Supplement For Dogs & Cats


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well mine wont touch it - whether its the heat or not I don't know.

I even mixed a little of the salmon in their fish supper last night - first night in the history of fish suppers they didnt eat 

They also won't eat anything else - but they have jst eaten their fish supper - bit if I put Felini in it they would have left it.

To be honest I would be happy if they ate Whiskas tins at the moment - all they will eat is coley or pollack with nothing added.

I just dont know what to try next :cryin:


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Well mine wont touch it - whether its the heat or not I don't know.
> 
> I even mixed a little of the salmon in their fish supper last night - first night in the history of fish suppers they didnt eat
> 
> ...


Hi McWillow When you say "they" d'ya mean all of your kits?

Whats the temperature like where you are cos being hot reduces the amount they need surely.

Kath


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kath, the company have been very open and honest about the fact that they would like lots of feedback on the product so that they can make it better. Why not contact them with your observations and see what they come back with?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Well mine wont touch it - whether its the heat or not I don't know.
> 
> I even mixed a little of the salmon in their fish supper last night - first night in the history of fish suppers they didnt eat
> 
> ...


Mine are driving me crazy at the moment. I bought a portable AC unit yesterday to cool 'em off a bit. Fwiw, yesterday they all had their first decent sized meal in days - chicken thigh fillets (interesting because they will not eat chicken breast at the moment). Had some success also with hi-life tempt me tuna in sauce following a recommendation from another thread.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Kath, the company have been very open and honest about the fact that they would like lots of feedback on the product so that they can make it better. Why not contact them with your observations and see what they come back with?


Yes Carly I appreciate that too 
I thought I had given them feedback .. oh well perhaps not ... but they do come on this forum anyway

Kath


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

KathinUK said:


> Yes Carly I appreciate that too
> I thought I had given them feedback .. oh well perhaps not ... but they do come on this forum anyway
> 
> Kath


I think Kath is right to post feedback on here which gives other members valuable information and afterall a representative from the company has chosen to join and view the thread.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

KathinUK said:


> Yes Carly I appreciate that too
> I thought I had given them feedback .. oh well perhaps not ... but they do come on this forum anyway
> 
> Kath


I think they may have had a few teething troubles with the feedback/enquiries mechanism on the website, maybe e-mail them direct? I had a lovely phone chat with them yesterday 

No delivery yet (swung by home on the way back from a meeting), but it does say 'Out for Delivery' on the courier site! 

Interesting about the 'stomach contents' additive, although from the numbers it looks like ithat plus the oil, kelp etc. makes up only a fraction of a percent point of the whole mix. I wonder if in the wild it acts as a very slight stool softener, given what grain laden supermarket and RC level rubbish does to poo? If so, I'm all for it, given what the last batch of NI did to Charlie!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have just placed an order with them and signed up for their breeder's discount scheme too - the code for that hadn't come through and I thought I might have to wait until my first order so I placed the order and five minutes later I got the code. I rang and they very kindly told me that they would make up the difference with extra food or refund me :thumbsup:
Website service may not have been too good to start with but they seem to have things together now :thumbsup:
I also had an email from PurrForm this morning offering me a trial of a new rabbit and ox-heart food which they are trialing in 500g packs for breeders only at the moment. They have said it will be complete but I will let you know more when I can - I emailed back to say I'd be interested in trying it - or the cats would at least


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Would love to try this on mine. They loved NI until they changed it. I'm assuming the £100 delivery charge is a website glitch?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

LittleOne83 said:


> Would love to try this on mine. They loved NI until they changed it. I'm assuming the £100 delivery charge is a website glitch?


I think there maybe a minimum before the proper charge kicks in. I have paid £6.50 for delivery


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Feedback is absolutely valuable where others can see it, and I'm not suggesting otherwise. Sorry if I came across unclear. what i was getting at is that it might be worthwhile emailing them direct to get a quicker response as I don't know how often they're on the forum.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just placed my first order - a small one for me - normally I do 40kg!! :yikes: But the dog is still working her way through the other stuff I bought that has too much bone. SO not enough room yet in the freezer. Anyway breeders discount covered postage - so pleased with that! And looking forward to the kittens pack stuff too. 

I shall report back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, you will be getting a report from me tonight, just seen on the UKMail website that my package has landed! Can't wait to get home and unpack!


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I think there maybe a minimum before the proper charge kicks in. I have paid £6.50 for delivery


So there is...order placed! Everything crossed they like it.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

KathinUK said:


> Hi McWillow When you say "they" d'ya mean all of your kits?
> 
> Whats the temperature like where you are cos being hot reduces the amount they need surely.
> 
> Kath


Yep I mean all of them, and I do think its the heat affecting them, but they are hardly eating anything!



Satori said:


> Mine are driving me crazy at the moment. I bought a portable AC unit yesterday to cool 'em off a bit. Fwiw, yesterday they all had their first decent sized meal in days - chicken thigh fillets (interesting because they will not eat chicken breast at the moment). Had some success also with hi-life tempt me tuna in sauce following a recommendation from another thread.


They have had 3 pouches of Gourmet between them today, its the only thing I tried that they would actually eat


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

We are unpacked!  Somehow I now have nine boxes of cat food and six of dog food shoehorned into my tiny little freezer, plus all my food as well - it's feeling a bit Tardis-like in there... 

So, for your viewing pleasure:

The delivery box:










No rattling around in there, very snug fit - just enough room to get your fingers in at the corners to get the lid off to reveal:










Fifteen packs of food plus sufficient packing peanuts to stop them falling about. There was a note with the shipping invoice about the decorative sleeves being delayed, so just white boxes and they're probably packed a bit differently to how they will normally be.

And finally, the interesting one - the food:










Along the top we have the cat food, from left to right it's Salmon, Beef and Chicken.

Along the bottom, we have the dog food: Turkey on the left and Chicken on the right.

The trays don't look particularly full for anyone familiar with NI, but that's because whilst they are the same width and length as the NI tubs (the lids are the same size, I kept an NI tub to compare), they are about half a centimeter deeper, so the food doesn't get as squished down and spread out by the lid, and there is a larger internal volume anyway. That is something to bear in mind when working out how much you can fit in your freezer, though! I can take proper measurements if people want?

The salmon is definitely sloppier than the other mixes, so that's the one I've decided to try first as it will be a first for Charlie, I'll let you know how she takes to it 

~Jes


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Yep I mean all of them, and I do think its the heat affecting them, but they are hardly eating anything!


Sounds to me like it has to be the heat ... hard to think ALL of them are unwell at the same time. :eek6:
Its slightly cooler up here today so maybe you too have cooler weather on the way. Hope this brings a change in appetite for your brood.

Kath


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, it turns out my Charlie-girl really isn't a fan of fish food - salmon was not a hit. She was very, very excited when I got it out, more meowing for food than I've had since the last time little white trays were seen in our house (oh, she recognises what they man, alright!  ), but after a couple of mealtimes not even Thrive would tempt her to lick at it. She's never been a huge fan of fish recipes from any brand, though... Anyone in Reading want to try the two tubs I have left?  Failing that I'll pass it on with the dog food!

So this morning I gave in and broke out the beef - and back to normal! :thumbsup: Cleaned out bowl and I don't think half of if even touched the sides. I can see myself getting mugged for early mealtimes for this one!  Now she's sprawled out upstairs with a Mona Lisa smile on her face 

~Jes


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Well, it turns out my Charlie-girl really isn't a fan of fish food - salmon was not a hit. She was very, very excited when I got it out, more meowing for food than I've had since the last time little white trays were seen in our house (oh, she recognises what they man, alright!  ), but after a couple of mealtimes not even Thrive would tempt her to lick at it. She's never been a huge fan of fish recipes from any brand, though... Anyone in Reading want to try the two tubs I have left?  Failing that I'll pass it on with the dog food!
> 
> So this morning I gave in and broke out the beef - and back to normal! :thumbsup: Cleaned out bowl and I don't think half of if even touched the sides. I can see myself getting mugged for early mealtimes for this one!  Now she's sprawled out upstairs with a Mona Lisa smile on her face
> 
> ~Jes


Shame I'm too far from Reading ...
I would be interested in trying the salmon before buying more of it.
Phoebe is a fish-mad cat, all fish flavoured tins or pouches are her faves!
BUT
Not sure about raw 
I ordered NBN once and was very excited about the 100% oily fish ...Phoebe had a bit of it first time, then wouldn't touch it even when mixed with anything else 

Also not quite sure about beef ...
She loves chicken & beef NI and Animonda Carny tins which are pretty much based on beef, but point blank refused to even touch Natures Menu beef pouch.The only pure beef thing she'll have no problem eating is steak


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MIne has just arrived - now defrosting some beef to see it goes down.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

spid said:


> I enquired about the beef and I'm happy with it. will look to see if I can find their reply.


Did you manage to find their reply regarding the composition of the beef ?

The site still lists ....

*(British Beef Heart, Britsh Beef Green Tripe 80%), *British Chicken with Bone (dressed carcasses)10%, (British Beef Kidney, British Beef Liver 10%), Scottish Cold Water Salmon Oil, Raw Sea Kelp Powder (Laminaria japonica), Spirulina Powder (Spirulina platensis), Wheat Grass Juice Powder, Barley Grass Juice Powder, Chicory Root Powder. Whole Milled Flaxseed, Whole Milled Sesame Seeds, Whole Milled Sunflower Seeds, Ginkgo Biloba Powder, Wheat Germ Oil (natural vitamin E)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No I can;t find it - but their reply was along the lines of what Jesthar said - tripe is a muscle meat, and I was satisfied with their reply. I know they have a pro raw vet working for them and so am happy enough.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> MIne has just arrived - now defrosting some beef to see it goes down.


Mine arrived yesterday so they had beef for dinner last night. I thought it smelled horrible  It was really dark and off looking but the girls ate it so it can't have been too bad.
Samples from PurrForm arrived this morning so I have one in the fridge for them to try tomorrow. haven't taken the lid off yet so don't know what it looks like and there's no details on the box about what's in it. I'll have to email them again for that.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Mine arrived yesterday so they had beef for dinner last night. I thought it smelled horrible  It was really dark and off looking but the girls ate it so it can't have been too bad.


It did smell a bit different to regular mince, but heart smells pretty strongly (Charlie likes to chow down on raw heart), and green tripe is supposed to stink to high heaven according to the BARF forums I googled - some quite amusing comparison descriptions out there ranging from 'harbour beach at low tide in hot sun', to (and I quote) 'fetid death' 

And we voluntarily choose to endure this for the sake of our little carnivores!  It is supposed to do wonders for dogs, though, hopefully it'll be the same for cats...

...speaking of whom, the nagging has just commenced - two hours early! 

~Jes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really glad to hear that it#s supposed to smell like a slurry at a farmyard! Mine are very, very unimpressed with the beef, so I guess I'll be trying chicken tonight.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a very cynical, curious person.. I find it very odd that they're just down the road from Natural Instinct and are now the new official sponsors of Haatchi, who was previously sponsored by Natural Instinct until the recent changes. 

I'm sure it's all just coincidence however, but wondered if anyone else had noticed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well Bomber absolutely LOVED the beef - 400g gone in less than 24 hours! PLus some wet too - that's a feeding mum for you (and all the kittens put on between 15 and 23g in that time!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't say mine were impressed with the beef that much  but I'm blaming the heat at the moment as they aren't that bothered about much at all.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Dante said:


> I'm sure it's all just coincidence however, but wondered if anyone else had noticed.


oh I am sure people have


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Dante said:


> I am a very cynical, curious person.. I find it very odd that they're just down the road from Natural Instinct and are now the new official sponsors of Haatchi, who was previously sponsored by Natural Instinct until the recent changes.
> 
> I'm sure it's all just coincidence however, but wondered if anyone else had noticed.


Dont know why you would find that odd. The management of the Nuriment are completely open about this. They are ex-NI and have set up independently for reasons that I think we should applaud.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Satori said:


> Dont know why you would find that odd. The management of the Nuriment are completely open about this. They are ex-NI and have set up independently for reasons that I think we should applaud.


Well there you go straight away - was completely unaware they were ex-NI, that's all. Explains everything


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Weaning paste went down a treat! In fact, it's the fastest I've ever seen food disappear!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The salmon is absolutely not going down at all (dogs are happy about this though!), the beef isn't too popular either  I didn't think it smelt that different to the NI beef one, but the cats are being infuriatingly picky, except Midnight. I am hoping it's just the stupidly hot weather we're having, as they even turned their noses up at cooked chicken yesterday morning 

I so want them to enjoy this food


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I read the news about the ex-NI people setting up on their own, but wasn't sure what their reasons were. Does anyone know? :confused. I have a freezer full of NI at the moment - should I be worried?

I'm very interested in this new company though so will watch this thread with interest, in preparation for my next raw order...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been feeding the chicken for a few days now and it is going down reluctantly. We have to season it heavily with thrive treats or mix it 50/50 with junk food pouches. Yet to have one of them, make a meal of it neat.

At 11:00 today they had 150g of raw pork shoulder with felini + a pouch of hi life chicken + half a pouch of AC Kangaroo between the three of them. All gone in 20 minutes. Then one greedy bugga half inched a rasher of smoked bacon and a lump of goats cheese from my plate, so appetites are fine at the moment. Its just that the Nutriment is not grabbing them. They eat a little; they know it is food; they just don't find it exciting.

I am finding increasingly that the kittys know what food should smell like and they don't like it to be artificial tasting. Nutriment is one those strangely smelling foods (like feringa and tera faelis eg) in which the supplements totally overwhelm the smell of the core ingredient. This approach, sadly, just don't work with our gang.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Bonnie82 said:


> I read the news about the ex-NI people setting up on their own, but wasn't sure what their reasons were. Does anyone know? :confused. I have a freezer full of NI at the moment - should I be worried?
> 
> I'm very interested in this new company though so will watch this thread with interest, in preparation for my next raw order...


There isn't anything wrong with NI - it's still safe to eat! But some owners have found the quality has decreased since the company has changed hands.

If you are interested in what happened with the company - give nutriment a call. They are lovely people and very open about this situation. I won't post it incase I get my info muddled and plus its not my place to plaster it over the Internet.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

well only fussy Minnii won't eat it but she won't eat 99.9% of things when the mood takes her, and she is very whiny today - the heat makes her very Birman! SO Bomber and Presto have scoffed it down. Chicken today.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Dante said:


> Well there you go straight away - was completely unaware they were ex-NI, that's all. Explains everything


Ah yes, for the curious, there's a thread on the Dog Forum that explains a little more.

Good to see some kitties are getting stuck into the new food. 

We have a number of sample boxes of the new Nature's Menu raw to try - but so far she turns her nose up - think it must be the smell cos she hasn't even tasted it to comment on the texture. :confused1:

Kath


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I received my box of natures menu and unfortunately my cats do not seem keen .. I also ordered NI and am still having to give it to them with a few dry bits of applause and hand feed them , this is getting ridiculous, but ive tried leaving it for them and they just walk off and wont touch it.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Satori said:


> I have been feeding the chicken for a few days now and it is going down reluctantly. We have to season it heavily with thrive treats or mix it 50/50 with junk food pouches. Yet to have one of them, make a meal of it neat.
> 
> .....Its just that the Nutriment is not grabbing them. They eat a little; they know it is food; they just don't find it exciting.
> 
> I am finding increasingly that the kittys know what food should smell like and they don't like it to be artificial tasting. Nutriment is one those strangely smelling foods (like feringa and tera faelis eg) in which the supplements totally overwhelm the smell of the core ingredient. This approach, sadly, just don't work with our gang.


Hi To be honest Satori, I think the task of producing a commercial raw that most kitties will find palatable most of the time is one hell of a task.
Much as I'd prefer it to be otherwise, in the end I think you do have to bite the bullet and make your own ... if you want to go raw or home cooked that is. :arf:

I tend to agree with you about the supplement heavy part too. 
Thats what I like about the Honeys .. cos its so basic I can add to it as needed.

When we first started on home made raw I too supplemented heavily but soon found that the less the better. It became a matter of finding enough palatable food based 'supplements' to make a complete meal that was always a hit.

And with the higher cost of some organic ingredients, it became imperative to get this right EVERY TIME. After a little trial and error we got there tho.

Hope your kitties get through their new food without too much hassle. 

Kath


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kath, out of interest, what did you add to the Honeys?

I can understand why none of mine ate the beef as I could smell the tripe, and to be honest, I can't blame them for not eating that!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm going to give a tentative thumbs up for PurrForm's rabbit and ox heart - trialling for them at the moment but from what I understand will only be available to breeders  - which is a shame because their pouches besides being complementary are bloomin expensive. They have said this will be competitively priced and sold in 500g packs
The ingredients in the trial pack are: 65% rabbit and bone (including heart and lung)
10% rabbit kidney and liver
25% ox heart
no additives at all and bone percentage 10 - 15%
They will tweak the recipe as necessary after feedback.
The colour and consistency look homemade and so far it has gone down well with the girls :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Well Ive now just ordered a massive big batch from the Happy Kitty Company. I know it isnt raw, but its all good...They will still have their NI for brekkie so they still have a wee bit of raw each day 

Ive ordered a new one from the happy kitty company for cats with sensitive tummys called RopoCat? Anyone tried this? Im really pleased as Nemo can at times have tummy upsets, as he is getting older though it does seem to be getting much better thankgoodness


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Kath, out of interest, what did you add to the Honeys?
> 
> I can understand why none of mine ate the beef as I could smell the tripe, and to be honest, I can't blame them for not eating that!


Hi Carly,
I'm really sorry your kitties won't eat the beef - you had such high hopes and must feel quite disappointed. 
As you say Feedback is important and hopefully Nutriment will be responsive.

To the Honeys I add whole raw egg , some chunked meat [varies] + small amount of Felini Complete, semi-cooked squash, Fortan Fortain and chicken broth -if available.

Additionally, I mix the rabbit and duck into one batch to counter the lean-ness and fattiness of each.

I would like to add some nutritional yeast and kelp/dulse but am taking supplementation very very slowly with Sally's digestive issue.

The texture of the Honey's is similar to the minced part of the batches we used to make so for Sal this is nothing particularly new.

Kath


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you, Kath. Do you add this to make up for nutritional incompleteness?

Lyn, how can I get hold of some Purrform?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

KathinUK said:


> Hi To be honest Satori, I think the task of producing a commercial raw that most kitties will find palatable most of the time is one hell of a task.


Totally agree. But that's exactly why I find the prevalent approach to formulation so back arsewards because it virtually guarantees that only a subset of "consumers" will eat it.

It would be more sensible to make a food out of animals bits in the right ratio and to add to that only what is absolutely essential to make the food complete and balanced. If I want to add spirulina or fairy dust or whatever, I can sprinkle it on myself.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Thank you, Kath. Do you add this to make up for nutritional incompleteness?



Not particularly carly .. I don't think the balance is bad. Some of my additions are specific to Sally's needs and I add the chunked meats to encourage chewing /dental health. 



Satori said:


> .....
> It would be more sensible to make a food out of animals bits in the right ratio and to add to that only what is absolutely essential to make the food complete and balanced. If I want to add spirulina or fairy dust or whatever, I can sprinkle it on myself.



LOL Satori :dita:rrr: :dita: rrr: :dita: rrr: 


But to my mind Honey's come closest to achieving that balance .. it just doesn't seem to go down well with a lot of the kitties on here.

Kath


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you, Kath.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Big thumbs down for Nutriment chicken here :thumbdown: They won't even look at it and I can say that I blame them - it looks dark grey and very unappetising  
So far I haven't been very impressed - just the salmon to try and they're not usually all that keen on fish 
ETA - just emailed to let them know. I doubt that I will buy it again and I think my daughter's dog will be eating the rest of what I ordered


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine have decided they don't like the chicken today either! I reckon it's the tripe as it really has a nasty undertone in smell.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

None of mine will eat it - not even Cedar, and he is a dustbin!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm definitely not going to bother trying it, my cats are fussy enough with raw and besides, my freezer still overflows with NI and Woldsway 

Woldsway is always a hit though except with you know who


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I've given up!

Mine eat it, but just a tiny amount. Then they cry for food. If I ignore them, they go to sleep. If I offer them something they like, it all gets eaten.

I dont get it. Usually they either like a food or they don't. Their behavior with this stuff is weird.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry but it all looks disgusting  I have just looked at the salmon I have thawing in the freezer and I don't think I'm even going to offer it  The Natures Menu cubes look better than this.
Such a shame as I had high hopes for them


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm, not sure I will bother with this one. Just bought a batch of Honey's in so will see how that goes down as we've not had any in a while. Got some of each flavour 

I just find the texture of it to be much more appealing than the finely ground ones. It is a bit pricey though, especially if you can't order the 10kg, and the sausages are less convenient than the boxes of NI etc. if that is of interest to you (I almost prefer not filling my bin with plastic...)

They did send me a nice canvas bag and a card with my order though


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Bear in mind that this might not be the best week to try them on new foods. The heat is causing many cats to eat less so their response may not be a true reflection of the food


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

jasminex said:


> Hmm, not sure I will bother with this one. Just bought a batch of Honey's in so will see how that goes down as we've not had any in a while. Got some of each flavour
> 
> I just find the texture of it to be much more appealing than the finely ground ones. It is a bit pricey though, especially if you can't order the 10kg, and the sausages are less convenient than the boxes of NI etc. if that is of interest to you (I almost prefer not filling my bin with plastic...)
> 
> They did send me a nice canvas bag and a card with my order though


Hi -- I like the Honey, well I mean Sally does :yesnod::dita::yesnod:

The texture is much more like the home made raw she was used to and does look such good quality too. However I do add a few bits and pieces to it including chunks of meat to help with dental health and some squash for her digestion.

Never had a refusal yet unlike with the NI and Nature's Menu. Am not going to even try the Nutriment - unless they send me a free sample :rolleyes5:

Kath


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> Bear in mind that this might not be the best week to try them on new foods. The heat is causing many cats to eat less so their response may not be a true reflection of the food


Their response might be different but mine won't be I'm afraid - it looks and smells disgusting 
I will offer it to them again when the weather changes but I won't be buying it again.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

KathinUK said:


> Hi -- I like the Honey, well I mean Sally does :yesnod::dita::yesnod:
> 
> The texture is much more like the home made raw she was used to and does look such good quality too. However I do add a few bits and pieces to it including chunks of meat to help with dental health and some squash for her digestion.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got the trial pack a while back and Humphrey ate all of the flavours with gusto  I do like that it is organic/wild - I know it might not make much difference but when it's going into mince I guess I hope it might be better quality? I'm not going to try it to find out though!

H's not really suffering any appetite loss from the warm weather either. He did however go ~ 12 hours without food when I tried to give him NI venison a couple of months ago


----------



## Tiggerwoos (Jul 30, 2012)

Got through all three flavours and nine out of ten of the mob have accepted it and love it. The beef was a little rich for a couple of them, but still liked it, chicken went down perfectly and was the fav and salmon was pretty much enjoyed. Had to mix a little of the Lily's Kitchen for a couple with the salmon, but other than that they have eaten it unmixed.

Popped in to get the next order today.  Mainly chicken and salmon this time. 

They are really keen on getting feedback as this is still very much of a learning curve for them as to getting the recipes perfect and are very much open to changing what is necessary to suit the cat. That is why they haven't designed the boxes yet as they want all animals to be happy with it. Please pass your feedback on to them as it is only if pet owners work with them, they can make necessary adjustments.

If you pop in there also, well worth a visit as the people that work there have some uber cute dogs!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, the good news is Charlie LOVES the chicken Nutriment! 

The bad news is I may have to stop feeding it in order to get any sleep, as since opening that the last two mornings she has woken me up an hour early demanding breakfast, wolfed the lot, gone and stared out the back door whilst washing her mouth (and JUST her mouth) to ensure she has got every last morsel, gone back and licked the bowl round, then padded off back to bed (MY bed!) whilst I hunt for the matchsticks and coffee to get me through the drive to work... 

And no histrionics on the poo front, either - she's one happy kitty!

~Jes


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Am I the only one whose cats think it's horrible? Tried the beef again yesterday but they won't even look at it


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope, mine hate it too! Only thing they'll eat is the weaning paste.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just had an email from them asking if I'd like to review the products for other customers - having already emailed to tell them what I thought of it I don't think they'd like my comments to share with future customers


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I had one too - Might do one for the chicken, possibly the beef, but they already agree with the private feedback I gave them about the problems with the salmon.

Incidentally, they seem to be having much better luck with the dog food than the cat food, and they had some great news posted to their FaceBook wall last night - Which Dog Food.co.uk posted to advised them they are the first raw dog food ever to get five out of five stars from them 

~Jes


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My nutriment arrived today 

Chester is eating NI raw, so hoping he will be ok with nutriment Chicken.

Really hoping Amber & Bentley will like it.

Excited, will let you all know how we get on.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I'm still a little wary of doing a Nutriment order in case it doesn't go down well. I think I'll keep an eye on this thread for a little longer to see if opinions improve!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Am I the only one whose cats think it's horrible? Tried the beef again yesterday but they won't even look at it


None of mine will eat it, not even Cedar, and I've never seen him refuse anything!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> None of mine will eat it, not even Cedar, and I've never seen him refuse anything!


Just out of curiosity, which favour(s) did you try McW? Charlie hated the salmon (and I can understand why!), but likes the beef and loves the chicken.

~Jes


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine won't touch the Slamon - but are okay with the beef and chicken. I'd like it to have a bit more juce to it personally, and I don't find it that much different to NI. 

Having said that the dog stuff is fantastic - much nicer than NI - wish people would get the cat stuff good. I'm mixing it up now. Just taken a Woldsway order (though they are expensive and 20% bone so have to add mince to it), but love their chicken hearts. Will do another Nutriment and another NI and keep feeding wet too.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

considering trying this just cause of the fact that cats look so cute haha 
my gang are getting bored of raw 
they get natural instinct nurture by nature and stuff i make myself but it seems thats not enough variety to keep the little fussy bums happy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Passed on my remaining two tubs of salmon to a work friend yesterday, just had an e-mail from her to say she tried it with her two boys this morning and they both loved it 

Charlie wouldn't touch it - cats, eh?


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

spid said:


> Mine won't touch the Slamon - but are okay with the beef and chicken. I'd like it to have a bit more juce to it personally, and I don't find it that much different to NI.
> 
> Having said that the dog stuff is fantastic - much nicer than NI - wish people would get the cat stuff good. I'm mixing it up now. Just taken a Woldsway order (though they are expensive and 20% bone so have to add mince to it), but love their chicken hearts. Will do another Nutriment and another NI and keep feeding wet too.


Yep we've had our first order from Woldsway, a whole load of the chicken hearts , farmed boneless rabbit and beef off cuts, they adore, adore, adore the chicken hearts. They are like little sweeties for them. Even little Bertie gnaws away on them


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, Nutriment have taken feedback on board and have done a test grind of new cat food without the tripe.

The verdict? Mine all love it! Well, the three I have in the house at the mo do anyway!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Well, Nutriment have taken feedback on board and have done a test grind of new cat food without the tripe.
> 
> The verdict? Mine all love it! Well, the three I have in the house at the mo do anyway!


That's great news carly....maybe I will try some now.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Give them time to standardise this new grind first. This is only a test batch.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Fed the tripe-free today and it looks promising. Two cats eating it cautiously, but eating it. One cat eating it as fast as I can dish it out. For a new food, that's a great result for my fussy kitties. I hope they can keep something like this on the menu. It looks great, no oxidisation at all, and has a gentle smell of very freshly butchered meat.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully ours is arriving next week. Tried the original chicken again yesterday but it was left after one sniff and one nibble


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine dont like the Chicken Nutriment   

So I have 9 cartons for sale in East London if anyone is interested.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Mine dont like the Chicken Nutriment
> 
> So I have 9 cartons for sale in East London if anyone is interested.


Why don't you contact the company and explain that alongside many other cats, yours do not like the tripe recipe. Hopefully they will replace it with some of the new recipe food.
Then you can donate the old stuff to a local rescue.....
Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Why don't you contact the company and explain that alongside many other cats, yours do not like the tripe recipe. Hopefully they will replace it with some of the new recipe food.
> Then you can donate the old stuff to a local rescue.....
> Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts


Have others done so?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Have others done so?


I have no idea at all, but if you don't ask, you don't get!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I have no idea at all, but if you don't ask, you don't get!


A refund might be offered, not sure, but the new grind WAS only a test batch and may therefore have been very small. Might be worth a shot, though, judging by the reports on the new batch so far


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Same result today for me. Two cats eating the new batch cautiously (they like it but don't love it). One cat (7 months old 3.5kg) ate 200g.

I am thinking this might become a staple. I might try using it as a "pre-mix" also, adding some chunks of meat that they all love to give it some bite. It's a nice neutral food, but balanced within itself too. Optimistic.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I have no idea at all, but if you don't ask, you don't get!





Jesthar said:


> A refund might be offered, not sure, but the new grind WAS only a test batch and may therefore have been very small. Might be worth a shot, though, judging by the reports on the new batch so far


I have emailed them, let see what they come back with....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish someone would do complete chunks - mine just wont eat mince (they decided after I got a lovely new mincer  )

So its chunks with Felini here


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I wish someone would do complete chunks - mine just wont eat mince (they decided after I got a lovely new mincer  )
> 
> So its chunks with Felini here


 McWillow, have you not tried a mix of chunks and mince ... it always went down well here. Mince provides the 'sauce' and chunks the tooth cleaner 

Kath


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

KathinUK said:


> McWillow, have you not tried a mix of chunks and mince ... it always went down well here. Mince provides the 'sauce' and chunks the tooth cleaner
> 
> Kath


pretty much what I do here....grind the chicken for the bone and chunk everything else.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

That's exactly what I do.... When making their monthly food up for the freezer I fill up each container with two thirds mince and then add chunks of the same protein meat. I did this as although I try and supplement the chunks I'm not sure how successful it is so Monty the chunk eater has to eat some mince to get to them and Reuben our mince eater as to eat the chunks to get to the mince ......... Cunning as a fox ehhhhhh


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my friend just tried this, she got the ones specific to cats but also the just flavours too, so far the cat chicken flavour has gone down nicely and her two have turned their nose up at almost every raw she tries them on so shes doing a bigger order tomorrow
bets on that they decide they don't like it once her freezer is full lol


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Why don't you contact the company and explain that alongside many other cats, yours do not like the tripe recipe. Hopefully they will replace it with some of the new recipe food.
> Then you can donate the old stuff to a local rescue.....
> Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts


Nutriment are replacing the batch i have 

PP can you get in touch with me please if you would like the Nutriment I have for Scatchingpost


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

im considering placing an order but think I may have to avoid the beef for now  I don't know how the cats would feel about tripe, I don't even know what tripe is but it doesn't sound cat friendly


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> im considering placing an order but think I may have to avoid the beef for now  I don't know how the cats would feel about tripe, I don't even know what tripe is but it doesn't sound cat friendly


If you don't know what it is you can't really make a judgement - silly S&L!

It's cow stomach. And no less cat friendly than anything else that comes off an animal.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

spid said:


> If you don't know what it is you can't really make a judgement - silly S&L!
> 
> It's cow stomach. And no less cat friendly than anything else that comes off an animal.


it just makes me think of dogs lol I guess cause ive never seen tripe in anything cat related


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

KathinUK said:


> McWillow, have you not tried a mix of chunks and mince ... it always went down well here. Mince provides the 'sauce' and chunks the tooth cleaner
> 
> Kath


I just did a 50/50 of felini'd chunks with nutriment. Two cats just loved it 

The test batch is sufficiently neutral for their favorite chunks to come through. Clean plates


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

9 Single Cartons of Nutriment (Chicken) Raw Cat Food Available (Free) Hackney/London - Cat Chicken formula - Adult - Nutriment Collection Only


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

KathinUK said:


> McWillow, have you not tried a mix of chunks and mince ... it always went down well here. Mince provides the 'sauce' and chunks the tooth cleaner
> 
> Kath


I have indeed :yesnod:

They wouldnt touch it!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

They don't want to get those gorgeous furry faces mucky.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I have indeed :yesnod:
> 
> They wouldnt touch it!



No accounting for taste :ciappa: :mad2: :ciappa: :mad2: :ciappa:

Kath


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe's proving her "dustbin" status- Nutriment might not be a favourite but it's very much edible


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe's proving her "dustbin" status- Nutriment might not be a favourite but it's very much edible


Yay, she liked it


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Well, the chicken is going down well here, the beef is doing okay too, and the salmon... well, I don't know if we'll bother with that one again, but they are eating a tiny bit of it. Not bad! I think the favourite is still Natural Instinct Venison though. I hope Nutriment brings out new flavours!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Had samples of the new chicken variety - without the tripe - the girls will eat it but certainly not with any enthusiasm  I still found it very sloppy and nothing for them to get their teeth into. Such a shame - I now have a freezer full of the original varieties and some of the new with no more room to order something I know they will eat 
If there's anyone local to me who wants to try it send me a PM - otherwise I think it's going to end up with my daughter's dog


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

Such a shame with the mixed feedback as I would have ordered but mine only seem to really like chick and beef NI think will order some honeys and wait until the recipes are fixed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They are still tinkering with t he recipes - I rang them and they really are trying to take on board everyones comments. I got 4 free weaning pastes with my order this time (which is great and timely). Mine all seem to like it expect the salmon, and I don't find it too sloppy. But I do also give chicken necks and chicken hearts (the kittens love the hearts) as well.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have inherited some of Ellsebelle's Nutriment via Joy84 (equivalent in cash donated to Scratching post Rescue ) and a couple of my gang really like it. The 2 OAP's will happily eat a whole bowl of it.....and this is no mean achievement given that Murphy was my worst kibble junky with a serious Iams addiction for most of his life.
the downside is that the tripe contents make this food smell worse than you could ever imagine a pure meat dish could, it hums, it stinks, it reeks and makes me feel sick....but the cats like it!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep, Phoebe's a fan now too 
She'll choose it over NI any day :shocked:

PP, I'm glad to say it's still loosing with the rabbit you get for her tho


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is really helpful. Thank you to everyone who have commented on this food. Stitch only eats Natures Menu at the minute and only likes the chicken flavour I have tried him on the beef and he wont eat it.

I have been tempted to try him on nutriment hearing about it on the forum so might have to place an order.

BTW beef tripe is the most revolting smell known to man, so definitely wont be ordering any of that!!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but looking at the analysis there is no brewers yeast or iodine? I thought this was needed. I don't know if they have it in a different form. I want to order some but just wanted to check these first  if any of you smart people could answer this would be great.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't think you will find mice with brewers yeast or iodine in them. 

Brewers yeast is more for dogs to stop their urine scorching the grass - no idea on the iodine.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

claire8234 said:


> This is really helpful. Thank you to everyone who have commented on this food. Stitch only eats Natures Menu at the minute and only likes the chicken flavour I have tried him on the beef and he wont eat it.
> 
> I have been tempted to try him on nutriment hearing about it on the forum so might have to place an order.
> 
> BTW beef tripe is the most revolting smell known to man, so definitely wont be ordering any of that!!


Beef has changed lots less tripe - not half as smelly. Give it another try.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but looking at the analysis there is no brewers yeast or iodine? I thought this was needed. I don't know if they have it in a different form. I want to order some but just wanted to check these first  if any of you smart people could answer this would be great
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Hi We've not tried nutriment but you needn't worry about the absence of brewers yeast as I understand it to be a major allegen in some kitties. Dunno about the iodine tho.
Kath


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my samples came today and milo and jake ate the salmon!
this is the first time they have ate raw without it needing wet mixed in or some treats on top
i am rather happy


----------

